# Multi Flo Septic Systems



## pilotandy72 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys!! Ive been a lurker on this site for awhile to gain knowledge of various skills. Ive never had the intention of posting due to this is a forum for professionals in their trades to share information. Well after extensive searches on the internet Im still coming up empty handed and would like a professionals opinion. Im in the process of building a new home and they are installing the Multi-Flo septic system. Has anyone around here had any experience with these types of systems? Downfalls? Pluses? Any information that anyone would care to share with me would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
-Andy


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

*pluses and minuses*

pluses, They are efficent in the treatment of effluent reduction of nitrogen, biochemical oxygen demand (bod's) they leave a cleaner enviorment

why are you putting one in? lot too small/ need reduction?

minuses mmmm,
complicated moving & mechanical parts ongoing service contracts and monitoring service that must be submitted to the d.o.h
shall I continue?:w00t:


----------

